# German Pale Ale



## Doc (5/1/06)

Thinking about what to brew this weekend, and I figured I needed a Pale Ale. 
Thought of doing an English Pale Ale then an American Pale, then a Belgian Pale Ale, when I thought, how about a German Pale Ale. Is there such a thing as a German Pale Ale. I immediately thought Kolsch, but figured there must be a more generic GPA.
Upon a little investigation it seems it isn't and there is nothing in the BJCP Style Guidelines.

So I've made up what I think a German Pale Ale that I'd like to drink would be like.
Here is my first hack at a recipe. I'll be weighing and crushing the grain tonight, so any recommendations on changes made today will be taken on board.

The change I may make is to drop the Flaked Barley and Melonoidin and add Wheat instead to 5%.

Thoughts ?

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's German Pale Ale*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.50 Wort Size (L): 23.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.43
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.35
Anticipated EBC: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 38.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.65 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG 10.56 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.9 5.10 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 3
2.0 0.11 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
2.0 0.11 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.0 0.11 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 10.00 25.2 60 min.
30.00 g. Spalter Pellet 4.50 9.6 30 min.
56.00 g. Hersbrucker Plug 2.50 3.6 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.43
Water Qts: 17.21 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 16.29 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 19.91 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Darren (5/1/06)

Doc, Bit of wheat won't go astray.
cheers
Darren


----------



## Justin (5/1/06)

A lot of my recent pale ales end up like a german pale ale, mainly due to the use of german noble hops that I have an abundance of. When we've bought bulk packs of hops from Hopco they always tend to be german nobles so my freezer is full of them. I have very little english hops so Hallertau and Tettnanger get a flogging in my pales. Others included crystal and vanguard.

I'd probably drop the flaked barley and go with wheat, which is bringing you back towards a kolsch but try it and see how it goes. I'd still add the melanoidin.

Hope it turns out great.


----------



## Snow (5/1/06)

I don't know about a specific style called German Pale Ale, But I have certainly made many pale ales with a German bent to them. Mostly made with Pils, a bit of light crystal, some melanoiden and wheat mashed at 64-65c, Tetnanger, hallertau, hersbrucker (a big hop addition at flameout) and a clean ale yeast, like Wyeast American Ale II or Whitelabs California V. I've tried adding some table salt in the boil too, with good results. I usually try and ferment at low-ish temps (16-18c) for 2 weeks then cold condition for 3-4 weeks. Always produces a very nice beer.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Shunty (5/1/06)

Maybe chuck a wee bit of cara-red in there?


----------



## Doc (5/1/06)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I think I will drop the Flaked Barley, add Wheat and substitute Tettnanger for the Northern Brewer.



Shunty said:


> Maybe chuck a wee bit of cara-red in there?
> [post="100988"][/post]​



Unfortunately I used the last of my CaraRed in my last Irish Red.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (5/1/06)

Doc,

My XMas case Kolsch had Pils, Wheat and Caramalt in it, and just realised I haven't posted the receipe yet...will do when I get home. 

If you haven't tried it yet, go the Northern Brewer and flavour with Tettnanger, doesn't disappoint. I've done a few with Spalter and Perle combinations, but the above seems to come out with clean bitterness and smooth flavour.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (5/1/06)

Thanks Duff.
I'm trying to make something that is a different to a Kolsch, yet still a light coloured German Ale (ala German Pale Ale).
I will ditch the Spalt though and go for Tettnanger.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (5/1/06)

Here is what I'm going to go with.
Lower eff due to batch size and using Powells Malts.
Thanks for all the feedback.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's German Pale Ale*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.50 Wort Size (L): 23.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.52
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.57
Anticipated EBC: 8.6
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.65 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.76 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.4 5.10 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 3
3.6 0.20 kg. Powells Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 3
2.0 0.11 kg. Hoepfner Melanoidin Germany 1.037 40
2.0 0.11 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 10.00 25.1 60 min.
28.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.50 9.0 30 min.
56.00 g. Hersbrucker Plug 2.50 3.6 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.52
Water Qts: 17.21 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 16.29 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.95 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 19.97 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/1/06)

Hi Doc, I tried the same thing a while ago and came up with a lovely pale ale IMHO!

Here it is.

German Like Ale 



Type: All Grain
Date: 5/06/2005 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 29.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.00 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.0 % 
0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
21.00 gm Tettnanger [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [3.00%] (30 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [3.00%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % 
Bitterness: 30.7 IBU Calories: 475 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.9 EBC Color: 


Probably a bit late though.

Good luck

C&B
TDA


----------



## T.D. (6/1/06)

I don't mean to get slightly off topic here but I noticed both of you guys have gone for WLP029 yeast. I bought some WLP011 the other day. Its called European Ale yeast and has quite low attenuation. Has anybody tried this yeast, and if so what did you think? I'll be making a koelsch-type ale in a couple of weeks which I will use it for. I expect it will create quite a malty brew - I think I'll use pils and wheat malt only (no munich). I'll also be using Belgian Saaz for flavour/aroma additions for the first time. Should be an interesting brew!

Hope your ale comes out nicely Doc!


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/06)

I did a "decocted german pale ale" a while ago that was 90% weyerman pils, and 5% each of carahell, and caramunich1. I mashed at 65c as usual, but at the end, i pulled about 30% and boiled it for an hour. Not really a proper decoction i know, but anyway, i used 1007, and mostly german hops ( i used some FWH cascades ) and it turned out damn good!. I dont think you'll be disappointed anyway you go really


----------



## Doc (6/1/06)

T.D. said:


> I don't mean to get slightly off topic here but I noticed both of you guys have gone for WLP029 yeast. I bought some WLP011 the other day. Its called European Ale yeast and has quite low attenuation. Has anybody tried this yeast, and if so what did you think? I'll be making a koelsch-type ale in a couple of weeks which I will use it for. I expect it will create quite a malty brew - I think I'll use pils and wheat malt only (no munich). I'll also be using Belgian Saaz for flavour/aroma additions for the first time. Should be an interesting brew!
> 
> Hope your ale comes out nicely Doc!
> [post="101210"][/post]​



I've used WLP011 before in Bier de Garde. It is a good yeast.
I'm using WLP029 because that is what is ready to go on the stir plate at the moment 

Doc


----------

